# Fog lights as DRLs



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am going to answer based on my 2014 LT. The headlights are used as the DRL's by modulating the voltage output out to them. I suppose it is possible to use a hall effect sensor - I think these work with DC - to sense output to the headlamps. You would need to be able to tell when the full voltage vs the modulated voltage is being supplied. Once those voltages are compared, sensing the lower output, you could use a NO set of contacts on a relay to close in the fogs and a set of NC set of contacts to open the headlamps. This still leaves the issue of switching back. It is a matter of finding the right type of sensors and then getting the logic to work. Good Luck.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MattJensen said:


> I’m going to install an OEM fog light kit on my 2014 Eco pretty soon, but there’s one thing I’m a little unclear on. I’ve read on this forum somewhere that you can run the fog lights and park lights instead of the headlight DRLs. However, I’m in Canada where every car must have DRLs on whenever the car isn’t in park, or in my case because my car is standard, whenever the handbrake is down. What I’m wondering is if I can drive around with only my park lights and fog lights on, so that I can save the lifespan of my headlights and because I like the look. Any input would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I actually just received a custom wiring harness from Gen5DIY last week. I installed it yesterday and it does exactly what you're wanting, diverts the DRL voltage from the headlights to the fog lights. Here is a link to the parking light version, I specified during my order I want the fog light version: 2011-2014 Cruze DRL Relocate Harness-Parking Lights

However, I am having one issue with it; I am unable to turn the fog lights on at night without having the 15A Fog Lamp fuse blow. I'm not sure on the specs of the harness but I'll be contacting them tomorrow to troubleshoot the issue. Other than that, it works great. My future plan is to install HIDs and the pulsating DRL voltage would kill an HID system. This harness is a simple DIY project to work around that issue. In general, I like the look of it as you do. It sets the car apart from the other Cruze's on the road.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

@Live Trash. What's in that harness that converts the PWM signal in DRL mode to a non PWM signal? I'm thinking it's a series of relays with a capacitor. Can you confirm this?


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Has anyone else ran their fog lights as DRL? Contacted the gen5diy guys and since they didn't have alot of requests for the harness they stopped making them so I want to make my own


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Maybe this will help. I haven't actually gotten around to performing this mod yet but it should work for what you want to do. This will disable the DRL on the low beam circuit and at the same time illuminate your fogs or whatever lighting you choose to be source 2. All it takes is 2 relays. This is the closest configuration I could find for what I want to do and will work. You will still need to use capacitors for the relays due to the PWM signal or the relays may chatter. This diagram came from The Cadillac Forums. 
You can check it out here -------> Defeated the DRL...FINALLY

Just read through the whole thing. Plenty of detailed information.


----------

